# teacher in vancouver



## rosactn (May 31, 2014)

how do you became a teacher ? which school career to became foreign language teachers?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need a university degree (4years) plus one year at a teacher's college. If you complete this education successfully then you must apply for teaching position with a school board. 
BTW, you will need to have an excellent understanding of all aspects of the English language.


----------



## rosactn (May 31, 2014)

and if i want to get recognized my studies in Italy and i want to teach my language in Vancouver do i have to get a degree over there or should i bring my degree?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to be qualified here as a teacher. You will need to get your qualifications equalized for Canada. https://www.wes.org/ca/

You should be aware that Canada funds its teacher requirements from within. Getting teaching positions here is quite difficult.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

rosactn said:


> and if i want to get recognized my studies in Italy


You wonder if your study will be recognized in Italy?



rosactn said:


> and i want to teach my language in Vancouver do i have to get a degree over there or should i bring my degree?


You mean you would like to become a teacher in your native language? What is your native language?

To become a real teacher in BC, I noticed the English language requirements are not high at all. :-( Very disappointing. Becoming a Teacher
I wouldn't hire an Admin Assistant with that language level.
Becoming a Teacher

More info:
https://www.bcteacherregulation.ca/teacher/InternationalGraduates.aspx
Teacher Certification - Public Schools


----------



## rosactn (May 31, 2014)

i mean to teach Italian language in Vancouver..my native language is Italian language


----------



## rosactn (May 31, 2014)

someone told me that there are lots of Italian private schools in canada and there are opportunity to work in as Italian teacher.. is it true?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe that someone can provide you with a list of those school, or the job postings?
I know they didn't teach Italian at the 2 high schools I know and there's not an Italian (private) school in this region.
They do offer some Italian classes in the Greater Toronto Area, but I don't know if this short list of schools creates the need for a lot of teachers:
Schools | TISSO
And there are plenty of universities in Ontario that offer Bachelors, Masters and even PhD programs in Italian: Ontario Italian University Programs 

What visa do you have?


----------



## rosactn (May 31, 2014)

thanks a lot for your answer, i m 16 years old and i m studying here in Italy and i must study other 2 years to get my degree..then i don't know if i have to continue here and get a degree in some university or if i can fly to Canada and continue to study there...i only know one think i want to go away from Italy and Canada is my favourite site abroad..


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can come and study in Canada, you can get a visa for that. I don't know the price of university education in Italy, but if I compare the cost in Belgium with here in Ontario, I can say that it costs almost double in Ontario (total price, including renting a room).
As an international student, you will pay even more. This will give you an idea:
RO :: Tuition Fees :: OISE Registrar's Office
UOIT - International student tuition (prices are only tuition, take about $800-$1000/month for room rent, food and a couple of fun things (movie, buying a book, going into town,.....


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rosactn said:


> i mean to teach Italian language in Vancouver..my native language is Italian language



Why on earth would they need Italian teachers in Vancouver?





rosactn said:


> someone told me that there are lots of Italian private schools in canada and there are opportunity to work in as Italian teacher.. is it true?



No, that isn't anywhere close to being true. Whomever told you that hadn't the slightest idea what they were talking about.




rosactn said:


> thanks a lot for your answer, i m 16 years old and i m studying here in Italy and i must study other 2 years to get my degree..



You won't have a degree at that point, you will only have graduated high school.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> And there are plenty of universities in Ontario that offer Bachelors, Masters and even PhD programs in Italian: Ontario Italian University Programs



That list isn't anywhere close to being accurate. I checked two of the universities that I attended (B.A. and Master's degrees) and the most offered was a minor in Italian at one while the other didn't offer Italian at all despite that link saying that it did.


----------



## rosactn (May 31, 2014)

colchar said:


> Why on earth would they need Italian teachers in Vancouver?
> 
> http://www.ldva.on.ca/
> 
> ...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

These are not 'school' in the sense of high schools or colleges or universities, but mostly places where people who woud like to travel to Italy or who want to study (a little bit of) Italian can take some courses. Not get a degree in it. It's like schools (often evening classes) in Italy where you can study Chinese or Russian if you are interested in it. As a sort of hobby (most of the time).

Or what is notice here with Spanish, Arabic and Dutch classes: it's the native language of (one of) the parent(s) but their children were born in Canada and don't really speak that language so the parents send them to school for 2-4 hours a week on a Saturday or a week day evening to learn that language. Often those 'teachers' aren't even real teachers (they once asked me if I wanted to take over one of the classes...).


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

colchar said:


> That list isn't anywhere close to being accurate. I checked two of the universities that I attended (B.A. and Master's degrees) and the most offered was a minor in Italian at one while the other didn't offer Italian at all despite that link saying that it did.


That says a lot about how 'needed' or 'wanted' Italian is... At least in Ontario. 
Too bad an organization who is supposed to represent the Italian language undermines their value by presenting the things in a more positive way than it actually is.


----------



## rosactn (May 31, 2014)

EVHB said:


> That says a lot about how 'needed' or 'wanted' Italian is... At least in Ontario.
> Too bad an organization who is supposed to represent the Italian language undermines their value by presenting the things in a more positive way than it actually is.


Italian is not seen in a good way i understand! am i wrong ?am i?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

There's a large Italian population in Toronto. I know this for a fact because my Grandmother lived in this area for 40+ years.

There is a SMALL Italian population in Vancouver. You would be better to go to Toronto to look for teaching work.

The Italian community in Toronto (and in Canada generally) has historically been Calibrese... there _are_ people from the north of Italy (Piedmont) and other parts of Italy in Toronto (my Sister in Law is from Piedmont), but primarily the Italians here are from Calabria and speak Calabrese.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rosactn said:


> [
> 
> there are lots of links like this .,who need ? you ask?people wo want to learn our culture..that is huge and marvellous!here we have only this!



There are a few private institutions that will teach Italian but these are not 'schools' as you think they are.

Where I live in Ontario there is an area with a very large Italian population right next door and I've never heard of an Italian school. There are courses, but not schools.





> Italian Language School Directory: Italian courses near you!



There are a few courses but, again, it is not nearly as widespread as you have been led to believe. Plus, with all of the Italians who have already immigrated here there are plenty of people to teach the language - the government will not be allowing anyone to immigrate to Canada to be an Italian teacher.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> That says a lot about how 'needed' or 'wanted' Italian is... At least in Ontario.
> Too bad an organization who is supposed to represent the Italian language undermines their value by presenting the things in a more positive way than it actually is.



It might be that they simply do not understand the Canadian university system and that they see some courses in something and then jump to the conclusion that people can study it.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

rosactn said:


> Italian is not seen in a good way i understand! am i wrong ?am i?


No, that is not what I meant to say. What I tried to say is that this Italian organization doesn't build credit if they don't represent the facts in a correct way.


----------

